# MS Word 2010 Insufficient memory or disk space



## cdmcoop (Nov 8, 2012)

When I start MS Word 2010 I receive a msg "There is insufficient or disk space. Word cannot displa the requested font." How can I eliminate this message?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello dmcoop :wave:

Download & install Download Everything. This is just to make remaining steps simpler.

Search for *normal.dot* in *Everything*. Whenever you find normal.dot, rename it old.dot and restart your computer. Next time you open Word a new normal.dot template will be created, which is what Word uses as a default blank document.

Uninstall *Everything*.

Please post back.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

in office 2010 it is called normal.dotm


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

sobeit said:


> in office 2010 it is called normal.dotm


Nice catch sobeit! :smile:
Thanks! 

Yes, it's *normal.dotm*.


----------



## cdmcoop (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks. Unfortunately, this change did not eliminate the problem. Any other possible solutions?


----------

